# Channels on TV2 with Coax



## badugee (May 6, 2007)

Hi, I'm planning to get Dish Network with ViP622 DVR. I understand that the TV2 will be connected thru coxial and is in SD. 

My question is... The back panel picture of ViP622 in the manual, it says CH21-69OUT on the coaxial out. Is this mean I can only watch these channels on the TV2? I thought I could watch all the channels same as TV1 but just in SD instead of HD quality. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The VIP622 has three HD tuners, two satellite and one OTA ATSC tuner. Combine this with two outputs and you have an indeen flexible appliance. ANYTHING that has been recorded may be viewed on either output.

The 622 has two output modes dual and single. In single mode there is essentially one program output that goes to ALL output connectors simultaneously. Output TV1 can be HDMI or component or both and both are High Definition. Output TV1 also has composite, S-Video connectors and is also in the agile RF modulator, but these are 480i (SD). Output TV2 can be composite or via the RF agile modulator and is 480i (SD).

In dual mode things are split up a bit. Output TV1 and Output TV2 can output different programming, but the resolutions are still the same as mentioned above. The main difference noted in dual mode is that the OTA ATSC tuner is not accessible by output TV2 in dual mode.

The agile modulator is an NTSC (analog) RF modulator that outputs BOTH TV1 and TV2 on seperate UHF or cable channels that YOU preselect. this can alloe you to mix the agile modulator with an antenna input for your remote TV's and have both OTA NTSC and both outputs from the 622 available remotely in your house.

The only thing they could have done better would be to have both TV1 and TV2 capable of HD output and have 2 OTA ATSC tuners - maybe someday.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

badugee said:


> My question is... The back panel picture of ViP622 in the manual, it says CH21-69OUT on the coaxial out. Is this mean I can only watch these channels on the TV2? I thought I could watch all the channels same as TV1 but just in SD instead of HD quality. Thanks for your reply.


To answer your actual question:
CH 21-69 OUT means the RF channel that you can set the 622's modulator to.
UHF channel from 21 to 69 or a cable channel from 73 to 125.
You would then set you TV2 tv to receive the channel you selected for the modulator to view your 622 on the second tv.


----------



## badugee (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies..


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

badugee said:


> Hi, I'm planning to get Dish Network with ViP622 DVR. I understand that the TV2 will be connected thru coxial and is in SD.
> 
> My question is... The back panel picture of ViP622 in the manual, it says CH21-69OUT on the coaxial out. Is this mean I can only watch these channels on the TV2? I thought I could watch all the channels same as TV1 but just in SD instead of HD quality. Thanks for your reply.


maybe part of this response is redundant - but anyway ---

with the 622 modulator, you can watch either tv1 or tv2 from any tv that is hooked up to the coax - you would need 2 separate remotes at each of the tv's throughout the house.

i probably would have switched from cable company a long time ago if i would have realized that the 622 had this feature.

gil


----------



## coolmocha (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm new to this and pardon me if I sound ignorant. I have a similar question regarding cabling for installation. 

Current, I have an Dish SD-DVR (rec1) and a SD receiver (rec2) connected to 3 TVs. Rec1 connects to TV1 & TV2 using diplexer, so both TVs will watch the same channel. Rec2 connects to TV3. A cable is run from Dish throught existing house's cable (all pre-installed cable should be shorted inside the wall) to rec1. A separate cable is run from Dish to rec2 (independent of the house's cable) 

With the VIP622, can I short the existing house cable & rec2's cable at the DISH location (roof) and use the agile outputs to drive all 3 Tvs. I understand that I will still be only limited to two channel selection and all the issues. Once the cable are shorted as described, I imagine the connection can be :

DISH --> existing house cable (single coax) -> splitter -> two output to vip622's two tuners 

Agile output 1 & 2 (different UHF) -> combiner (diplexer) -> existing house cable

HDMI output -> HDTV
existing house cable -> TV2
existing house cable -> TV3 

Is this doable and will regular installer know what I want ?

Finally will the vip622 work with wireless phone jack, if so, which brand would you recommend?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I assume you will be removing both existing receivers. You only need a single cable from the dish to the 622 location. A DPP seperator (supplied with the 622) will allow you to connect both tuner inputs from the single cable. You can then connect the 622 to your HD TV1 using HDMI and connect the house cable to the 622 TV2 output. This will allow you to watch different programs on TV1 and TV2 (any number of TVs) but of course all TVs connected to the TV2 cable will receive the same program.

I use an RCA RC930 wireless phone jack with my 622 and it works well.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> The agile modulator is an NTSC (analog) RF modulator that outputs BOTH TV1 and TV2 on seperate UHF or cable channels that YOU preselect. this can alloe you to mix the agile modulator with an antenna input for your remote TV's and have both OTA NTSC and both outputs from the 622 available remotely in your house.


What type of device to you use to mix the agile modulator's signal with the antenna's signal for distribution to the remote TV(s)?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

red hazard said:


> What type of device to you use to mix the agile modulator's signal with the antenna's signal for distribution to the remote TV(s)?


Diplexors.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> Diplexors.


The diplexers used in the DBS arena combine TV OTA frequencies (below ~ 800 MHz) with satellite I.F. frequencies (above 950 MHz). If one was to take your "answer" at face value, considering this IS a DBS forum, they would find that the satellite input on the diplexer would not pass any of the TV frequencies of the 622 or the antenna and accordingly would not work.

Anyone out there know of a specific device that would work? I suppose a regular TV splitter "backwards" would work since it is merely an impedance matching device but I am looking for a device designed for the particular application that JIM5506 mentioned.


----------



## tollhaus (Jul 15, 2007)

I think the questions I've been asking have been very similar over in the thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91552

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for the right answer as to where I should put a diplexer and where I should put a splitter.


----------



## red hazard (Apr 11, 2004)

tollhaus said:


> I think the questions I've been asking have been very similar over in the thread
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91552
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm looking for the right answer as to where I should put a diplexer and where I should put a splitter.


What specfically do you want to accomplish? I looked at that thread but some of the comments were poorly written.

Regarding your question about an amplified OTA and being able to use splitters and/or diplexers, the answer may be yes. Need more info on your particular setup.

Remember, the diplexers associated with DBS and OTA TV have bandpass filters. Putting TV frequencies in the satellite in/out will not work as there is typically about 30 dB of attenuation at TV frequencies (reduces the signal strength ~1000 times).


----------

